# 16v CIS-E turbo build



## rabbit503 (Sep 19, 2008)

So i want to turbo my mk2 2l 16v. has 150xxx miles, but runs like a champ. the turbo kit i have been looking to piece together is a volvo/mistibishi turbo. i was going to do a metal headgasket and apr headstuds and a stage 2 clutch of some sort. 

Im running the stock cis-e and i was wondering how good it would be on low boost like 7-8 psi. i have a friend who works a a local shop and he said they could tune the cis-e. 

My biggest question is how well will the cis-e hold up and what are some common things to be aware of that could happen when i do this. i dont want to do megasquirt. too much for me and i just dont understand it what so ever. any help would be great. thanks!!


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

you have to figure out how to add more fuel and retard timing relative to boost, kinetic has a fueling kit that works with cis-motronic, but i dont know how reliable it is. I think you would be better off doing some sort of standalone management, many people have done it, the 16v is a very easy engine to convert to multiport fuel injection. 

edit 
Oh and dont mess around with junkyard volvo turbo's you can buy a good genuine garrett t3 for around $500-600, if you dont have enough money to buy a good turbo you shouldn't waste your time trying to turbo your car.


----------



## rabbit503 (Sep 19, 2008)

thats what i am starting to think about on the engine management. Im thinking simple digital systems, mainly because its cheaper and seems easier to use. i dont know alot about stand alone.. 

but for the turbo, i wouldnt want to run any more than 10-12 psi on my stock 9a. so i think a rebuilt volvo turbo would be a good path. faster to spool and makes the amount of boost i want. and i could always weld the internal wg closed and put on an external wg  with a metal head gasket and apr head studs.. 

i would be interested on any feedback from you. still kinda a noob a little but am smarter everyday :laugh:


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

go mega squirt. very cheap, and not any harder than an sds system.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

jity86 said:


> you have to figure out how to add more fuel and retard timing relative to boost, kinetic has a fueling kit that works with cis-motronic, but i dont know how reliable it is. I think you would be better off doing some sort of standalone management, many people have done it, the 16v is a very easy engine to convert to multiport fuel injection.
> 
> edit
> Oh and dont mess around with junkyard volvo turbo's you can buy a good genuine garrett t3 for around $500-600, if you dont have enough money to buy a good turbo you shouldn't waste your time trying to turbo your car.





rabbit503 said:


> thats what i am starting to think about on the engine management. Im thinking simple digital systems, mainly because its cheaper and seems easier to use. i dont know alot about stand alone..
> 
> but for the turbo, i wouldnt want to run any more than 10-12 psi on my stock 9a. so i think a rebuilt volvo turbo would be a good path. faster to spool and makes the amount of boost i want. and i could always weld the internal wg closed and put on an external wg  with a metal head gasket and apr head studs..
> 
> i would be interested on any feedback from you. still kinda a noob a little but am smarter everyday :laugh:





jity86 said:


> go mega squirt. very cheap, and not any harder than an sds system.


 The other issue no one has thought about is boost pressure inthe manifold pushing the injectors out. I know some turbo volvos are cis, and el drifto is a running an s/c 16v on cis-e as well 

No need to weld the internal wastegate shut. OEM's have been running internal gates forever, and a moderate 10-12 psi your running you will be fine. The junkyard volvo unit will be fine, dont listen to the horse**** people spew from their mouths around here. If I could find a holset smaller than what I have now I would. 

SDS is crude but effective. Same with ms as well. If you want something simple consider digi 1. I have all the tuning software needed to burn all the files you want by yourself and requires little investment.


----------



## rabbit503 (Sep 19, 2008)

i have been thinking about digi 1. sns makes a stage 5 chip for 16v turbos. the reason behind welding the internal closed and getting an external is for the sole purpose of less pressure and better and faster response from the wg. 

thanks for the info, much help. i dont feel like dealing with the cost and headache of standalone. especially on a setup that wont even be making large dyno numbers. 

my 16v is starting to feel slower and slower everyday i drive it and just wanna have some fun with it, and be one of my only friends with a after market turbo car  
i also wanna beat this kid in his 10,000 dollar rsx that he thinks is the ****. it has a t3/t4 60 trim turbo and is running 8 psi and thinks the turbo is maxed out. f*cking honda kids..


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

check out vems/ lugtronic from kevin black.. lugtronic.com


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I can tell you from experience that the rsx might be gay, but the engine is far from it. Those k-series kick ass all motor, and with a little boost picking on vrt's isnt hard.


----------



## rabbit503 (Sep 19, 2008)

i would way rather have a vrt than a k20. you can put lipstick on a pig, but its still a pig


----------

